# Print Server (XP Pro) & Sessions



## bryan_cook (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a Windows XP Professional machine set up to be a print server. Recently, I've come to believe I'm hitting the 10 session maximum due to reports of error messages when attempting to print, (also due to some research performed by myself). The inability to print does not occur frequently, and has only affected two individuals so far. Over a 3 month period, I've only had three reports of problems with printing; further support that the problem may lie with reaching the session maximum.

To troubleshoot the issue, I wrote a simple BAT file that pushes the output of _net session_ to a text file every 15 minutes. I'm hoping that when someone encounters the error again, I'll be able to look in the log file and see that 10 sessions exist, proving my theory that we're capping out on our session maximum.

What am I getting at here? While peeking at the log files day in and day out, I've noticed that sessions established for machines (ex. _COMPUTERONE$_) and the occasional user are remaining far past the 15 minutes defined by default within the _AutoDisconnect_ registry entry. When I run _net files_, I see that these sessions are using _\PIPE\spoolss_.

Why aren't these sessions expiring after 15 minutes? Why are these sessions being established in the first place? The offending machine sessions are usually established at non-business hours, like 9 or 10 at night. The offending user sessions are established during business hours. Could it be a setting on the individual clients?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why not just buy a print server and dispense with the connection limit? :smile:


----------



## bryan_cook (Mar 5, 2009)

Honestly, I'd like to blow away XP altogether and find a Linux solution. However, I work in a heavy Microsoft house ... you say Linux, and all except a select few stutter-step backwards and mutter, "Linux!?! FOOEY!"

The part of my problem that confuses me the most is the blatant ignoring of the AutoDisconnect entry. Even though it's set to 15 minutes, it's not being enforced. If I can understand why that's not being enforced, I'd be happy. 

I don't oppose switching the OS or the machine itself, however I feel as though I need to clearly identify and communicate the source of the problem before proposing the idea of a new OS or machine to others. 

If we did replace the machine, I'd definitely drag the old machine out to a field and go 'Office Space' on the damn thing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Call me when you get it out in the field, I have a box of .45ACP ammo that I need to use up! :grin:


----------

